# Tips for smoking and enjoying Lanceros



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello good people of Puff! With the recent buzz on the Los Blancos Nines, and the upcoming box split of Nine Lanceros, I've been chatting with a BOTL in the last few days about this cigar. It has come up in conversation that a lancero, while an absolute thing of beauty, is quite the finicky vitola when it comes to smoking habits. As with any cigar, if you overheat it at any point, you could well be on a highway to smoking hell. The problem with any lancero is this: It's supremely easy to overheat, and/or absolutely destroy an amazing cigar by smoking it improperly. To prep my puffing cadence in anticipation of the arrival of my Nine lanceros, I smoked a JdN Antano lancero this evening, and thought I might share some tips on how to properly smoke and enjoy this rare and exquisite vitola. Please keep in mind that I am in no way the Cigar Yoda that many on this forum can claim, but merely a young grasshopper in a world of leaf smoking locusts. More experienced puffers should feel free to jump in and add to or debate the views presented here, so that those who haven't smoked one of these skinny jewels might enjoy their first like any other cigar.

Step 1: Light up with a soft flame...

This one isn't really a set in stone rule, but I don't feel a need to bother with a torch with such a skinny cigar. It is easily rotated due to the small RG, and you've got much less chance of scorching the foot with a soft flame. More importantly, this lighting ritual will lend itself to a mindset of slow savoring of the experience that is key to step number 2.....

Step 2: SMOKE SLOWLY!!!!!!

A lancero is nothing like a robusto, torpedo, belicoso, or any other smoke with a RG of 50 or above. With thicker ring gauges, an extra puff probably won't overheat things to an irreparable degree. However, one puff too many on a lancero, or even a puff taken too hard/fast can cause things beyond the cherry to scorch, soften, and generally get F-ed up. So how do you keep from screwing the pooch? Take your time! I've found that with lanceros, I'll often take looooong very slooooow puffs. Either that, or I'll take a couple of VERY small sharp puffs to heat the cherry, and then a long deep draw to fill my mouth with smoke. You only really want to puff long enough to touch off the wrapper and get it glowing. When this is achieved, back off. *If at any point you see the 1/4 to 1/2 inch behind the cherry wrinkle and shrink like a raisin, you're puffing way too hard!
Remember, a lancero smoked properly should last you nearly as long as a churchill. 
*

Step 3: Take time between puffs...

This seems like part of step 2, and it is really, but letting the cigar cool between puffs goes hand in hand with not puffing too vigorously. The rule seems to be pretty set with thicker RG smokes at around a minute or so between puffs. With Lanceros, I think this is way too fast. Really take time and savor the finish between draws. Chew the smoke upon exhaling, smack your tongue on the palate and pick up nuances you might stumble over with a larger RG. Try to pick out the difference imparted by the increased wrapper presence in the profile. Think it's time for another puff? Wait. Smell up and down the length of the cigar, and notice how the gently warmed wrapper is exuding aromas you've not noticed in the larger vitola. Now check out the burn line. Is it still creeping up the wrapper? If so, savor something else about the cigar. When it stops, wait some more, and then take your next puff! This will take time to work out properly, but I find the time between puffs should be at least double what you'd do with a robusto.

Step 4: Touch up with your lighter, not by smoking hot....

Again, this will seem like a no-brainer with the above steps, but it bears mentioning. While adjusting to this vitola, you may find the burn line gets off kilter from time to time. With a larger RG, you might be able to smoke it hot for a puff, or take an extra draw or two to fix that little flap of wrapper that's not ignited. Do this with a lancero, and you'll violated the two above rules, the wrapper will wrinkle up behind the cherry about an inch back, the tobacco will take on a flavor not unlike a freshly dropped log of burning shite, and you'll have screwed the pooch all together. Might as well give up and start over.

Lanceros are a thing of beauty. They are delicate, thin, and refined and can offer the smoker an experience with a blend or line that's totally outside their realm of experience with that particular conglomeration of tobaccos. If you haven't smoked a lancero before, pick one up in a line of cigars you've smoked before. Keep the above steps in mind, and remember to take your time and savor the cigar, rather than rushing through it to see what's next.

:beerchug:


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Great info, thanks Landis!


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

guitar7272 said:


> Great info, thanks Landis!


+1

Nice well thought out post Landis. Lanceros are a great way to make yourself relax while smoking because you have to take it easy. Also, if possible try to smoke them with as little wind as possible if you are outside. I usually like to sit in the garage or in the cigar shop.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

I have to say, the Lancero may be my favorite vitola. My wife thinks I like the feel of a long, skinny cigar because it makes me feel like Rhett Butler. That is not true, as far as she knows...


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the post Landis!
I've only had a few lanceros so far, and I've noticed that they can be finicky but they're definitely worth it!

I picked up a Nine lancero in anticipation of my fiver arriving and I plan on lighting her up within the hour. I'll put your suggestions to use :tu


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

Great tips, also one of the many reasons why I very rarely pick up a Lancero, they are just too finicky, and most times I do not have that long to smoke a cigar.


----------



## Carpe Diem (May 21, 2006)

Nice thread!

From some of the readings I`ve done, it is strongly suggested that you not use your lighter to even the burn line or re-invigorate the coal, but rather blow into the cigar in the same way you would to purge the cigar if the tar starts to build up. 

I now use this technique with the usual ring sizes (50-60 or so) and it works amazingly well. The tastes and nuances of the cigar aren`t adversely affected, and the burn line straightens right out and/or the coal re-establishes a nice burn. I haven`t smoked a lancero in some time, though, so I haven`t tried this purging tecnique on one yet. 

Base on your first post, perhaps the lighter is still the best method to use on smaller-ring cigars like a lancero. Have you ever tried this purging technique on a lancero, though?

I`d appreciate your comments.

Thanks!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

As a Lancero lover, thanks for sharing that. They definitely require a bit more knowledge to smoke.


----------



## dubgeek (Jun 25, 2010)

Good info Landis. I've never smoked a lancero before and now I'm more prepared. Thanks!


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Landis! I've never smoked a lancero, but recently bought some AB Tempus Lanceros that I plan on trying out within the next week. Your advice will help.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Great info Landis...thanks for this...I have a few lanceros I have yet to smoke and Im still waitin to hear from you about those LB NINE's??? Did u get a box or are we splittin it up or did I miss the boat on this one??? We'll chat later


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

PunchMan6 said:


> Great info Landis...thanks for this...I have a few lanceros I have yet to smoke and Im still waitin to hear from you about those LB NINE's??? Did u get a box or are we splittin it up or did I miss the boat on this one??? We'll chat later


Damn bro, my bad! There's a box split going on in the "Box split" section. Hell, just search for "nine box split" and you should find it. We rushed through the first box, and now it looks like a group is going for box number two. I didn't know you wanted to split a box down the middle! LOL....

Let me know if you need a sample! :hippie:


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Maybe this is why I have never seemed to enjoy anything < 50 rg.

Too high maintenance for me.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

I was having a conversation with Litto Gomez a few weeks ago. (The owner of L.F. D. )
And as some of you may know, he is a champion of the lancero size. 
He feels the Lancero size is the best size in which to appreciate all the flavor and nuance that a cigar will have. Expecially with fulll flavored cigars, that he loves to produce and smoke. 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> I was having a conversation with Litto Gomez a few weeks ago. (The owner of L.F. D. )
> And as some of you may know, he is a champion of the lancero size.
> He feels the Lancero size is the best size in which to appreciate all the flavor and nuance that a cigar will have. Expecially with fulll flavored cigars, that he loves to produce and smoke.
> 
> Much regards Jerry


And he makes some of the best damn lanceros I've ever smoked! I actually shot him a message the other day, begging him to make a Chisel tipped lancero. I'd buy a case of DL Chiselanceros.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Good info share, Landie!

I actually prefer to use a singe-jet micro torch for the little fellers. I'm a fan of getting the entire foot lit before drawing though a cigar. I even do a gentle purge before I take that first draw.


----------



## dswoishii (Oct 7, 2007)

I love a v-cut on a lancero. My wife bought me the Pepin lancero collection a couple years ago. The El Centurion lancero was by far my favorite.


----------



## Tubesaddict (May 13, 2010)

Good info for us that haven't smoked a lancero before.


----------

